# V-Picks Review



## TonalArchitect (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw this thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-and-general-tech/72993-v-picks-anyone.html a little while ago and it piqued my interest. I was initially put off by the claims of the site and the price, but I eventually decided to buy some. 

I ordered the Screamer and Acoustic models as well as the Diamond, Colossal, and Insanity specialty picks. All V-Pick models cost $4, save for the specialty picks, which range from $10 to $25.

First, I&#8216;d like to address the claims made by the manufacturer. V-Picks assert three things about their products:

1.) They &#8216;glide&#8217; over the strings, reducing friction and enabling one to play easier and faster. 

2.) They improve tone and &#8216;strengthen&#8217; one&#8217;s sound. 

3.) They are easily gripped and, after warming in your hand, cling to your skin for an improved grasp, but are not sticky. 

These are pretty bold claims, and the buyer is likely to be skeptical of them. Here&#8217;s what I think. 

1.) The picks do indeed attack the strings differently than others. In my opinion, they do &#8216;glide&#8217; or &#8216;roll&#8217; across the strings. It may be more accurate to say that they don&#8217;t &#8216;catch&#8217; or get caught on the strings, because the picks do not &#8216;slip&#8217; on the strings while playing. The difference in picking is most noticeable when alternate picking, and, even more so, when economy or sweep-picking, or while performing a rolled chord. 

2.) Tone is immensely subjective and depends heavily on context, so how valid is the claim that there is an improvement, especially the drastic one claimed by the manufacturer? They do change the tone, and for the better in my opinion. The pick attack is still present, but it&#8217;s rather &#8216;airy&#8217; or &#8216;crystalline.&#8217; The high end is smooth and clear, not harsh or brittle. In comparison to other picks, such as the large Dunlop, the sound seems fuller and broader, though somewhat less percussive and focused, 

V-Picks as a whole tend to be rather thick-- I believe their smallest model, the Ultra Lite, is .50mm thick, while others range from 2.75 and up-- which plays a factor in the timbre it helps to produce. 

How the thickness of a pick affects the tone is a fairly established concept within the guitar community. Thinner picks tend to produce sharper and brighter tones, and thicker ones produce darker and rounder ones. For this reason, very light picks are favored for strummed acoustic guitar, giving a mellow click that sits well in the mix. Heavier picks are favored for lead guitar, giving round, well-defined notes. 

Despite their girth, V-Picks tend to be full- rather than dark-sounding, giving a somewhat different sound than typical heavy picks, while retaining the rounded, well-defined qualities. 

Overall, the attack is less clacky than other picks, and smoother, while still being capable of percussiveness and definition. 

3.) Despite a smooth-textured surface, V-Picks are easy to grip and don&#8217;t require that you squeeze them with great force. In fact, a more relaxed grip tends to work better with these. 

They do seem to get a bit easier to held with time-- not that they were difficult to begin with-- but I cannot say if this is because of the material warming up, as the manufacturer claims, or because you get used to them, or both. 

Either way, these are not as difficult to hold as you might imagine, even the absolutely massive ones. 

A note about V-Picks is that they are stout and have a solid feeling to them, which I enjoy greatly and do not require much conscious &#8216;chocking up&#8217; on the pick in my experience. 

So, here&#8217;s what I got in the mail: 






Wait, there&#8217;s something extra





They gave me a medium rounded and a medium pointed model to try. I don&#8217;t know if this happens normally or because my order (totaling $80) contained none of their &#8216;standard&#8217; picks, (the rounded and pointed picks are the two variants of the standard design , I think).

Oh well, don&#8217;t look a gift horse in the mouth. 

Cool! 

Anyway, I ordered three Screamer models, two acoustic models, and one each of the Diamond, Colossal, and Insanity specialty models. 

Let&#8217;s start with the screamer. 






I suspected this pick to excel at metal rhythms, and I think I was right. This pick also serves well in lead capacities, and has a fine tone for clean work also. I feel that it is among the best picks for dedicated rhythmic work, and would do well for Iced Earth-style madness, though it is not limited to that. 

Next we have the Acoustic.






This pick defies the typical convention that lighter picks sound best on acoustic guitars. Despite being a large pick, this model has a pretty good sound when strumming, somewhat superior to the other V-Picks I have. And though it&#8217;s not the very light click we&#8217;re accustomed to hearing with acoustic guitars, the attack is pleasing. This model can also be used for soling and more percussive rhythm playing. This pick should be serviceable for electric playing, but, true to its name, it is the best V-Pick model for most acoustic playing. 

Bonus: Medium Rounded and Medium pointed. 






These were the picks given to me to try by the company for free. The rounded and pointed varieties are the two versions of the &#8216;standard&#8217; V-Pi8ck, which comes in sizes from small to &#8216;freakishly large.&#8217; To my ear and to my tastes, these picks seem like they&#8217;re jack-of-all-trades, performing all techniques pretty well, and not seeming to specialize in any--0 as did the Screamer with fast percussive stuff and the Acoustic with, well, acoustic playing. A good, solid versatile pick that carries all the distinctive traits of the brand, but is not designed for a more specific use. The Round model is more suited for playing requiring a warmer tone and less acrobatics, while the Pointed shines in faster, more modern lines. Both function well at lead and rhythm playing.

Now for the specialty picks:






The Diamond is a $10 pick, and is smaller, but thicker, than the standard models. The Diamond has a fairly mellow tone,. It performs well when strumming, its tone richer and warmer, but less bright and clear than the Acoustic. Though it&#8217;s still very possible to play fast with this, it will likely require an adjustment of technique greater than the others V-Picks. This is perhaps a less accessible model for players desiring speed, but any adjustment is counterbalanced by its warm, rich tone. 






The Colossal is the second largest model offered by V-Picks.






It appears more or less like a Pointed pick that became significantly overweight. In spite of its size, the Colossal is surprisingly natural to hold and play with. This model serves as a shining example that large picks need not have an overly dark, muffled quality to them, for it served well when rolling chords and playing figures like the verses of &#8220;Fade to Black.&#8221;

Although it is surprisingly p9ossible to play quick single-note lines, I feel that this pick is best suited for other uses. The pick attack can occasionally overwhelm the notes when playing fast, though this is not always the case, and playing a distorted electric would likely make this an asset for some players. 

The Insanity is even thicker than the Colossal and at 11.80mm is the largest pick offered by V-Picks.







The Insanity performs much like the colossal, but in an exaggerated way. The attack is quite prominent. This pick will surprise you; it&#8217;s not difficult or awkward to hold and play with, though it looks like it should be. 

These two models perform quite well at powerful percussive rhythms, since they provide great volume and attack. They are surprisingly good at strumming, particularly slow muscular rolling or chords.

Both of those models cost $25 each. 

All the V-Picks I&#8217;ve tried produce a full, clear tone, are articulate, easy to hold and play with, and are resilient and versatile. Though many of the models excelled at a few applications, each is capable of a wide range of styles. All the models I&#8217;ve tried are good at rolling chords and playing ringing single notes on my acoustic. Playing with a strong attack is comfortable with them, but they offer a good dynamic range. 

Although I personally renounced sweep picking a while ago, these picks are well suited for that, almost making me consider sweeping again. 

 

Almost 

I would recommend them to any other guitarist, although they&#8217;re not for everybody. I would suggest the cautious consumer start with the Pointed or Rounded varieties, of Medium size, though most non-specialty models are probably okay to try at first, as the specialty picks that I&#8217;ve tried are more different from typical picks and require the most adjustment. 

As for me, I&#8217;ve found picks with which I am fully satisfied. 

Here&#8217;s a summary of what I found each pick to excel at doing:
Screamer: Percussive rhythm
Acoustic: Rhythm and lead of all kinds on Acoustic
Medium Rounded: Jack-of-all-trades, with a warmer tone
Medium Pointed: Jack-of-all=trades more shred-worthy 
Diamond: Delivers exceptionally warm tone. 
Colossal: When a powerful timbre is needed. 
Insanity: As the Colossal, but to a greater degree.


----------



## phantom911 (Dec 31, 2008)

Very Helpful


----------



## thadood (Jan 1, 2009)

The Insanity pick is properly named, methinks. That thing is a beast! I couldn't imagine trying to play with it.. those big stubby 2-3mm picks are way too much for me.. couldn't imagine wrangling 11mm+!

I may try the screamer, though.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 1, 2009)

Actually it's not really that different or difficult to play with. I could record a clip, if you'd like, but I warn you: it will be my acoustic record direct, so not exactly ideal sound.


----------



## eegor (Jan 1, 2009)

Great review. I just got some small pointed ones for Christmas and I am very impressed with them. Their tone imo is much bigger than Jazz III's, which were my primary picks, and they pose no limitations to my playing style.

Although, the website claims that V-Picks "last forever" (obviously exaggerated), but mine have already started to wear a bit. How have yours held up thus far?


----------



## silentrage (Jan 1, 2009)

How are they compared to the dunlop teardrop ones? The stubby transparent purple stuff?


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 1, 2009)

eegor said:


> Great review. I just got some small pointed ones for Christmas and I am very impressed with them. Their tone imo is much bigger than Jazz III's, which were my primary picks, and they pose no limitations to my playing style.
> 
> Although, the website claims that V-Picks "last forever" (obviously exaggerated), but mine have already started to wear a bit. How have yours held up thus far?



Thanks! I wanted to give a more down-to-earth resource than the Testimonials, which I find tend to be of dubious quality. 

Yeah, I used Jazz III's, but was never perfectly happy with them, and I used standard Dunlop larges, or whatever they are, because they sounded and felt better in some ways, but worse in others, since I had to choke up on them quite a bit at times. 

I love how solid they feel, but I've always wanted that in a pick. 

I've only had mine for a few days, but they seem to be pretty durable and wear-resistant. I suppose time shall tell, but compared to 'normal' picks, they will probably last near forever. That's what I liked about the Jazz III's: they had some longevity in them. But those Dunlop whatever they are's (the opaque, not Jazz III in the pictures above) would wear quickly compared to these. 

I also tend to pick parallel to the strings with no or almost no angling of the pick, so that helps them last longer, but if I am confident that these things will last a long while. 



silentrage said:


> How are they compared to the dunlop teardrop ones? The stubby transparent purple stuff?



The Big Stubby's? I prefer V-picks in all ways to the Big Stubby, which I liked fairly well. They don't feel awkward in the hand to me as did the 3.0mm Stubby's. The tone is not as dark, and the pick attack is different. Further, there's no little indentation in them, save for a leveling of the surface on the Colossal and Insanity models. So the texture is remarkable similar to the other V-Pick models, which is smooth, but easily grippable. 

Still not certain about the warming-up thing, but in case I didn't mention it above, I have cold, icicle-claw hands. 

I'm really starting to fall in love with these things. I needed to get new picks badly, since I'd lost all but one Jazz III and one Stubby, and my other picks were worn. I was going to look into the Gator Grip picks again, since they seemed pretty resilient, but might have sounded more like the larger Dunlop things, whose tone I preferred. 

I don't want to sound like a total whore for the company, but I'm really pleased with them.


----------



## budda (Jan 1, 2009)

thats a shitload of money on picks, man. and i cant even see the pics  lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice review.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, Stealth. 



budda said:


> thats a shitload of money on picks, man. and i cant even see the pics  lol



 

You can't see the picks cause somethings screwed up, or is that pointing out that they're translucent?

Anyway, it is a lot of money, but that's almost entirely due to three picks: the diamond ($10), the Colossal, and the Insanity (both $25). 

All the others are only $4 apiece. 

Oh well, it could be worse. Really nice violin bows are, like, thousands of dollars.


----------



## budda (Jan 2, 2009)

rob, look at how i spelled "pic". and then note that a guitar pick is spelled with a K. and reread what you typed. 

a $25 pick - i'll pass, thats 3 sets of strings!


----------



## Cancer (Jan 2, 2009)

How the tips hold up? Currently I'm using a Dunlop Primeton 3mm, I experimented with the 5mm's, but didn't care for them because they only bevel the edges that a right handed would use. One of the V-picks comes in 4mm, and is roughly the shape of of a Primetone, but I'm concerned about the durability of acrylic.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah if I was gonna spend 25 bucks on a pick it better last me a few months, somebody make a nanosilk-coated titanium rubber compound pick plz.


----------



## zilong (Jan 2, 2009)

> A note about V-Picks is that they are stout and have a solid feeling to them, which I enjoy greatly and do not require much conscious &#8216;chocking up&#8217; on the pick in my experience.



While I do love the warmer tone and slickness when going over strings, I think the solid feeling is my favorite part. I really don't like playing with normal picks now because I have to press down so much harder.


I don't think you'd need to worry about pick wear, this stuff's pretty hard. I've been using them a few hours a day for quite a long while now, and I still don't see any noticeable wear.

Also, I'm pretty sure they include a medium rounded for free. At least, that's the way they've done it for me.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice review, thanks


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 2, 2009)

^ Thanks, man. 



zilong said:


> While I do love the warmer tone and slickness when going over strings, I think the solid feeling is my favorite part. I really don't like playing with normal picks now because I have to press down so much harder.
> 
> I don't think you'd need to worry about pick wear, this stuff's pretty hard. I've been using them a few hours a day for quite a long while now, and I still don't see any noticeable wear.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure they include a medium rounded for free. At least, that's the way they've done it for me.



Indeed, that was the main reason I looked into these picks, because they looked really solid.

It's cool that they give a medium rounded for free, but I wonder what happens if one orders only medium rounded picks? 



budda said:


> rob, look at how i spelled "pic". and then note that a guitar pick is spelled with a K. and reread what you typed.
> 
> a $25 pick - i'll pass, thats 3 sets of strings!



Budda, there are typographical errors. You might have accidentally missed a key, leaving out the K.

Or you might have been making a bad joke about their relative translucency. 

I was assessing which.





Anyway, get a $4 pick instead. Only the specialty "premium" picks or the nightglo ones cost more than $4.


----------



## thadood (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm contemplating ordering a small pointed and a screamer in Nite Glo =p


----------



## starsnuffer (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a few v-picks.

I prefer the pointed variety a great deal to the rounded ones. The rounded ones do not dig in enough for me and produce a scraping sound that I despise. The pointed ones sound wonderful, however because they are a triangle, the points dig into my hand and fingers when I hold it.

The pointed screamer is my go-to pick in the studio, though I haven't gigged with any of them simply because I don't have enough to warrent changing technique should I drop one mid-song.

-W


----------



## silentrage (Jan 2, 2009)

starsnuffer said:


> I have a few v-picks.
> 
> I prefer the pointed variety a great deal to the rounded ones. The rounded ones do not dig in enough for me and produce a scraping sound that I despise. The pointed ones sound wonderful, however because they are a triangle, the points dig into my hand and fingers when I hold it.
> 
> ...



I'd just super glu it on before the set. 
You could buy a guitar for the same price as a pack of 20 of thsoe picks!
And I lose at least a few dozens a year.


----------



## thadood (Jan 2, 2009)

I just ordered a small pointed and 2 screamers. I'm going to give a screamer to my other guitarist as a gift. Plus, he never tries anything new. He loved the Jazz III's when I let him try one out, but he got tired of them slipping out of his hands and went back to his standard Dunlop.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweet. I think you'll (and he'll) be pretty pleased, although we guitarists tend to be unbelievably picky and traditional. 

The small pointed should be the V-Pick equivalent to the Jazz III, so if the Screamer's not quite for him, then maybe let him try that. I'm still not sure about the grip thing, but these are not slippery. 

Anyway... cheers, man, you'll have to tell me how it is.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 3, 2009)

nice review
never would i spend that much
i use the black nylons jim dunlops, they're awesome


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the honest review. I've always been curious about these picks, but I wanted to wait for more people to try them before I tested them out. If I get any, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## thadood (Jan 6, 2009)

Just got mine in.. USPS must be running fairly fast, since they shipped out Saturday. I got 1 x small pointed nite-glo, 2 x screamer nite glo, and they tossed in a free medium rounded.

Initial thoughts: They do feel nice! I thought that the added girth would be a bit of a stretch from what I'm used to, but it's not. They do develop a slight stick to your thumb after a few seconds, which will help with over-gripping.

Sound: I pulled up a clean patch on my Toneport and played with my Jazz III Ultex for a bit, then moved over to the small pointed. The pick glides a lot easier over the pick, and seems to have a bit more attack and added power. I tried the medium rounded next, and it was pretty much like playing without anything. There was still tons of definition, and it had that added oompf that the small pointed did. The screamer came next. I'm not too big on triangle picks, but this is much better than the ones I've played before. It grabs the string a bit more than the other two (pick scraping is acoustically heard at a pretty high volume). I didn't notice much of anything different about the sound. It had more clarity just like the other two, that's for sure.

Time will tell with these picks, that's for sure! The initial feel of a pick is a deal breaker for me, and these surprised me with how comfortable they are. I'm not used to them quite yet. I'm going to have to do some running here in a bit before today's main toy comes in.. stupid me forgot all my cables at the practice room yesterday.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, they ship it first class, so it goes pretty fast. 

I'm glad they seem to be working well for you, man-- though time will tell how much you'll like them. 

Also, I can't believe I forgot to link the other thread at the beginning of my review. That's fixed now.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, I just got a bunch of these:

Freakishly Large Rounded
Large Rounded
2 Medium Rounded
Small Pointed
2 Screamers (one of them Nite-Glo)
Snake Pointed

While I don't have one yet, I think the Medium or Large Pointed would be the best for me, as for the rest, I don't care for them. Their not bad, just not for me.

I was really expecting to totally dig the Screamers but my problem with them is that angles of the the points are too acute, fans of the Dunlop Sharp would probably love it. Also, speaking of the bevels, on the Screamers I received they are perfect, the Snake Pointed on the other hand, were a little messed up, as if the top and bottom molds were misaligned somehow. Still a fun pick to play with, but a little disappointing given its price.

That being said if anyone wants to try them for a little cheaper, I'm getting rid of all except the Snake Pointed. 20$ will get you all them shipped in the CONUS. Saves you about 8$. PM me if you're interested.

Will also trade for an equivalent number of Medium or Large Pointed v-picks.











The Nite-Glo's are pretty wicked, I almost kept it for the cool factor.

ebayid= psyphre , as per forum rules.


----------

